
Flipboard Launches On Android, Google+, YouTube And More Localized Versions - jackyyappp
http://techcrunch.com/2012/06/21/flipboard-officially-launches-on-android-adds-google-youtube-and-more-localized-versions/
======
luv2code
Can someone explain what is great about flipboard. The flip animation is cool
the first couple of times you see it; but then it gets annoying quickly. I
can't see any value in the app that would make putting up with the excessive
animations worth it.

~~~
afx2in
i like it simply because i can have all my feeds in one place. i don't mind
the flipping and it's not really an issue on the ipad.

~~~
luv2code
does ipad not have google reader?

